# Safari 7.0 : aucun site ne se charge.



## Silverscreen (8 Janvier 2014)

Alors là, j'ai un bug carrément étrange.

Depuis ce matin, et une sortie de veille, sur mon Mac sous Mavericks, Safari refuse d'afficher tout site web et affiche le message suivant : "Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur: Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page xxxxxxxxxxx car Safari ne peut pas trouver le serveur machinchouette"

Je précise que ça fait ça avec tous les sites, qu'on tape l'adresse en entier ou qu'on charge un site en favori, que ce soit des sites connus (google.com, apple.fr) ou non, en https ou non.

Par contre, les autres navigateurs (Chrome en tête) n'ont aucun souci, même sur des sites pas encore en cache, donc ça ne vient évidemment pas de la connexion

Je n'ai pas d'utilitaire style Little Snitch d'installé qui pourrait bloquer des ports pour Safari, pas de proxy activé, pas d'extension activée dans Safari.

J'ai déjà réinitialisé deux fois Safari, redémarré l'appli après avoir vidé le cache, l'historique et les top sites et  aucun changement.

D'ailleurs, même lorsque je tente d'afficher l'aide de Mavericks (qui doit utiliser WebKit en sous-main), ça mouline mais je n'obtiens rien

Enfin quand j'affiche la console des erreurs (menu développement), ça indique : "Failed to load resource: Aucun serveur ayant le nom dhôte précisé na pas pu être trouvé." avec à chaque fois 2 erreurs pour chaque site : une avec et une sans "www" dans l'adresse.

Comme j'ai pensé à un souci de DNS (mais qui ne concernerait que Safari), j'ai ajouté les DNS de mon FAI dans les Préférences réseau (en plus de celles entrées dans la box) et toujours rien.


Si quelqu'un a une piste ou déjà rencontré le problème, je suis toute ouïe (ou oeil plutôt) !!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2014)

plusieurs pistes

* aller voir des sujets similaires dans la bonne section

(safari etant un navigateur , c'est section internet )

*tester une autre session ( même invité suffira ici)

et si ca passe
VIRER tes prefs safari
(dans *ta* biblio /preferences)

( une reinitialisation purge ou  réecrit dans des fichiers, donc si fichier naze  , ca reste naze)


----------



## Silverscreen (8 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> plusieurs pistes
> 
> * aller voir des sujets similaires dans la bonne section
> 
> ...



Ah oui, j'ai pas pensé à la section internet, pensant que c'était plutôt des histoires de configs routeur etc&#8230; D'autant que mon problème impacte l'aide de l'OS. Ça ressemble plus à une brique de l'OS qui merde (Webkit) qu'à un problème d'accès internet.

Bon, là je viens de constater que Mail ne se connecte plus à aucune boite mail, tous providers confondus. Apparemment, il n'arrive plus à résoudre les adresses des serveurs pop/imap&#8230;
Je me demande si ça a un rapport.

J'ai vu des problèmes similaires dans la section idoine mais aucune résolution à proprement parler du même problème exactement (aucun site qui marche mais uniquement sur Safari).

Je tente le coup de la seconde session&#8230; merci pour l'idée&#8230;

update : l'autre session a le même problème&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2014)

Tu n'es pas chez Numericable avec un modem NetGear par hasard?

Sinon, regarde cette info MacBidouillesque: Si vous avez un abonnement numéricable avec un mo, sur MacBidouille.com


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2014)

attends 
autre session
c'est un compte qui existait AVANT mavericks?
vaut mieux tester une neuve ( ou invité)


là ca sent de plus en plus un couac réseau ( niveau OS ou même coté reglages FAI , box , wifi etc)
( qui lui aussi est section..."internet et réseau")


----------



## Silverscreen (8 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour le déplacement.

Alors oui l'autre session existait avant Mavericks mais je viens de tester avec une toute neuve avec droits admin et j'ai pareil.

@ Remy 

je suis pas chez Numéricable mais ma BBox fibre utilise le réseau Numéricâble. Effectivement, ça pourrait venir de la box (firewall, ports bloqués ?) mais dans ce cas comment expliquer que Chrome fonctionne (je poste depuis Chrome) ?

Je vais quand même jeter un oeil à a box

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

C'est pas non plus la box : en utilisant la connexion de mon tél, j'ai le même souci.

Bizarrement, quand je lance le diagnostic de connexion mail il m'indique que mail a bien réussi à se connecter à internet mais chacune des connexions aux serveurs pop/imap/smtp mouline sans jamais réussir à obtenir une connexion.

Depuis j'ai constaté que l'App Store est également indisponible. Et mon appli FTP, Transmit, également ne peut plus se co à aucun serveur FTP et Firefox a les mêmes soucis que Safari

C'est comme si mon Mac n'arrivait plus à résoudre aucune adresse serveur/ nom de domaine, toutes apps confondues sauf sur Chrome

Et la cerise sur le gâteau : IE sous Parallels, lui, fonctionne

Là, j'avoue que je sèche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

Bon, après redémarrage du Mac avec un "forcer à quitter de Mail", c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je serais quand même curieux de savoir comment la gestion DNS (ou ce qui coinçait dans la gestion réseau) de Mavericks peut sombrer corps et biens et pourquoi Chrome et Parallels sont capable de s'en passer

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses  et désolé de vous avoir fait perdre votre temps : j'aurais dû essayer de redémarrer d'entrée de jeu


----------

